# Cannon 3/19 or 3/20



## Puck it (Mar 18, 2013)

Still trying to decide what day is better.  Anyone going to be around?


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 18, 2013)

Looks like I blew it by taking last Thurs/Fri off.  Can't make this one.  Friday is my first potential.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 18, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Looks like I blew it by taking last Thurs/Fri off.  Can't make this one.  Friday is my first potential.



Work is overrated.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 18, 2013)

Go the 19th, if it's any good go the 20th too!


----------



## Puck it (Mar 18, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Go the 19th, if it's any good go the 20th too!




Thinking about that.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 18, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Work is overrated.



True, for my short-term ski plans.  But fairly essential to my long-term ski plans.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Work is overrated.



+1 to much stress at work, but can't go skiing with out money.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 18, 2013)

Maybe on the 20th for me. I have a ton of vouchers to use but Cannon on killer powder day can't be beat, vouchers and potentially eating one be damned. I'm concerned that not enough snow will have fallen by the morning of the 19th to fully cover everything up. But I haven't skied there recently, especially since the thaw. What say those that skied Cannon this past weekend? How much does Cannon need to be 100% on/off the map? My threshold is pretty low for that type of thing  but I am assuming things are pretty dire right now before the storm. How much is needed to fill er' up?


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 18, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> Maybe on the 20th for me. I have a ton of vouchers to use but Cannon on killer powder day can't be beat, vouchers and potentially eating one be damned. I'm concerned that not enough snow will have fallen by the morning of the 19th to fully cover everything up. But I haven't skied there recently, especially since the thaw. What say those that skied Cannon this past weekend? How much does Cannon need to be 100% on/off the map? My threshold is pretty low for that type of thing  but I am assuming things are pretty dire right now before the storm. How much is needed to fill er' up?



The rain/thaw last week significantly cut into the base.  But it also completely solidified it.  12" would put pretty much everything on or off map back in play.  Even 6-8" would make all on map, and most off map trees doable.  The only suspect spots will be places where water had been running (Kinsman River bed).


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 18, 2013)

Sounds about right. Cannon ain't going to have 12" by opening bell tomorrow so I may save it for Wednesday... I'll let the twofer traffic pack down the snow and hit it after Tues night fills it in.

Distraught to hear that the riverbeds were running last weekend. Going to have to take that into consideration for where I might go...


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 18, 2013)

Not liking the setup for VT tomorrow. Looks like the snow won't kick into gear for VT until late in the day tomorrow. That east wind seems like a total wind card. Might make a game time decision tomorrow morning, Cannon seems probable. Also have a voucher for Dartmouth. That would be a total no brainer for tomorrow but they barely have anything open and who knows if they'll get enough to open their better terrain.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> Not liking the setup for VT tomorrow. Looks like the snow won't kick into gear for VT until late in the day tomorrow. That east wind seems like a total wind card. Might make a game time decision tomorrow morning, Cannon seems probable. Also have a voucher for Dartmouth. That would be a total no brainer for tomorrow but they barely have anything open and who knows if they'll get enough to open their better terrain.



Hey I hear Platty is opening this week, mid week for powder days first time I years, come check her out maybe Tomorrow or Wednesday, or Thursday one person can tell you, Harvey.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 19, 2013)

Call is tomorrow. Only 2" for Cannon right and the drive would be a bitch. I also need to dig out for the wife. So tomorrow it is.  Riv let me know if you will be there.


----------

